# Seiko Sportura Kinetic Chrono.anybody Got One?



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I am thinking about trying one of these.It's gorgeous!

Has anybody got one? I am looking for opinions please.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry but there`s absolutely nothing I like about that dial









Seems very messy and disjointed to me









But that`s only my oppinion, if you like it good and if you get it enjoy


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I used to have on.

The more conventional cased one.

Roy had some a while back.

Very near the perfect watch, spoilt only by the fact that the very small dial is virtually illegible in dark condtions with very weak lume.

Other than that, superb.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Which bit tells the time?


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Of the Sportura range, this one's my favourite. Not kinetic, it has a 3 year battery, but I think it has perfect looks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

My friend Dave has just ordered one Ian, Ill let you know when it arrives


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Ricster said:


> Of the Sportura range, this one's my favourite. Not kinetic, it has a 3 year battery, but I think it has perfect looks


Have to agree, the other one is just way too busy for my tastes. It's just a pity that it's not available in a Kinetic.









Andrew.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I prefer the second watch as I think the first one has too much going on, however if you like it and want it buy it


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Running_man said:


> Ricster said:
> 
> 
> > Of the Sportura range, this one's my favourite. Not kinetic, it has a 3 year battery, but I think it has perfect looks
> ...


Have to agree with both of you, this looks classical, the other looks like the cockpit dials of an aircraft.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

jasonm said:


> My friend Dave has just ordered one Ian, Ill let you know when it arrives


Thanks Jase!


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

I had a look at one of these in a dealer when I was scouting around for the SLT I posted in another thread. The photo posted isn't very flattering to be honest; they're certainly quite attention grabbing "in the flesh". There are a couple of dial styles as well I'm sure. Its a big watch, and the bezel is a kinda PVD coated titanium I believe - very glossy black and attractive. Each to their own of course, but I like it







.. the one big put off for me is the much-loathed integrated bracelet syndrome. I'm pretty sure leather straps, (like the one posted on the watch in the second pic), can be sourced for it.. Being proprietary to the watch I'm always a little fearful of what would happen if Seiko lost interest in making straps before I'd lost interest in the watch, wore it out and needed another...

Rich


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

I had one. From a distance I think it looks godd in a 'revolutionary' way. My prob with it was

1. difficult to tell the time at a glance...(unforgivable IMO for a watch!!)

2. Next to uselees chrono having a maximum timer facility of only 45minutes, not even any good for parking meters


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

seiko6139 said:


> I am thinking about trying one of these.It's gorgeous!
> 
> Has anybody got one? I am looking for opinions please.


Have a lie down till the feeling wears off.

It's bloody awful


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, I just picked up the Sportura Kinetic Chrono on behalf of my mate Dave....

Its a big bugger and I like it









Shiny black case, display back, cool chrono buttons









I think its a love it or hate it thing , its so different to the norm, which it why I like it, its difficult to be different these days, everythings been done, with most new watches there are allways comments like 'the bezel looks like xxxx'' or ''the hands remind me of xxxx''

Its good to see something original


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That watch looks like it should have an engine attached to it







However I do like the look of the black gloss case very cool. Question is how long are you going to be wearing it for


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I bet that crystal will cost a fortune to replace!

I like it but I don't think I'd ever buy one, I'm just too conservative!


----------

